# OBS Virtual Camera is Inactive



## guliguls (Sep 27, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I've been having a problem with getting my OBS virtual camera to start on Zoom.

Just a bit of background: I'm a corporate trainer and would like to use OBS primarily so I can show PPT presentations + my video feed on the same screen. Because of my work, I go on several different platforms including: zoom, cisco webex, and ms teams. I'm on a Macbook pro 2015 running on OSX Catalina 10.15.6.

This is what I did the first time I downloaded and ran OBS:
1. Install OBS, fix scenes. 
2. Download and Install OBS Virtual Camera. 
3. Start OBS Virtual Camera.
4. Open Zoom, choose OBS Virtual Camera. 
The problem I ran into immediately was that instead of a clean video feed, it was all distorted. I restarted, that didn't work, so I tried to uninstall and reinstall.
Uninstall Issue: No "library/applicationsupport/obs-studio/plugins" folder. There was only "plugin_config" and "profiler_data." So I just redownloaded the installer and ran the package again. Still nothing. A few days later, I tried to search for "obs-mac-virtualcam" and found it on "MacintoshHD/Library/ApplicationSupport/Obs-studio/plugins". The other folder I found was under (my name)/library/application support/obs-studio"

Now, when I try to turn on OBS Virtual Camera and then go onto zoom, this is the image I get. 





I would appreciate any help to get this working. I apologize if I'm not very clear with what happened. I can use a computer and do basic troubleshooting, other than that, I just google and follow instructions. :) Thank you for the help!

Logfile here>       https://obsproject.com/logs/YFvTx8It6dznYXv1


----------



## guliguls (Sep 27, 2020)

Update: I seem to have been able to fix it! OSXCatalina auto updated earlier today. I uninstalled virtual cam and I also uninstalled some unused plugins. I reinstalled OBS Virtual Cam and now, it's working on Zoom and MS Teams. I believe there's no option yet to connect it to Webex. Now, the video lags or freezes. Any fixes?


----------

